# Stuart/Jensen/St. Lucie advice



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I occasionally fish the area just north of there, Fort Pierce. There is a convenient boat ramp at the SOUTH causeway in Ft. Pierce. There are two causeways within a mile of each other. The area around there is a good starting point. Lots of snook around at the moment (per a friend that lives there), and redfish and trout are there year-round. Good luck!

While you are there, check out 12A Buoy Restaurant. There is also a place called Taco Dive and it is within walking distance of Sailfish Brewery.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

yobata said:


> I occasionally fish the area just north of there, Fort Pierce. There is a convenient boat ramp at the SOUTH causeway in Ft. Pierce. There are two causeways within a mile of each other. The area around there is a good starting point. Lots of snook around at the moment (per a friend that lives there), and redfish and trout are there year-round. Good luck!
> 
> While you are there, check out 12A Buoy Restaurant. There is also a place called Taco Dive and it is within walking distance of Sailfish Brewery.
> 
> View attachment 16436


Thanks a ton!


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

One of my favorite all time fisheries. Stuart specifically. BIG fish that hit BIG baits. Without giving too much away, an almost sure a sh*t way catch some big snook and big jacks: Step 1, find a sea wall or a few sea walls with at least 3-4' of water. Step 2, find some live mullet. Step 3, put mullet against sea wall. Step 4, listen for what sounds like a cannon ball hitting the water & hold on! 

Foreal though, it always blows my mind how aggressive these fish are. I throw my biggest plugs here and ill throw live mullet like 8-10" long and they still get inhaled. If you cant find any seawalls, find whatever looks fishy and they are usually there. Deep moving water + structure. Best of luck to you!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Pierson said:


> One of my favorite all time fisheries. Stuart specifically. BIG fish that hit BIG baits. Without giving too much away, an almost sure a sh*t way catch some big snook and big jacks: Step 1, find a sea wall or a few sea walls with at least 3-4' of water. Step 2, find some live mullet. Step 3, put mullet against sea wall. Step 4, listen for what sounds like a cannon ball hitting the water & hold on!
> 
> Foreal though, it always blows my mind how aggressive these fish are. I throw my biggest plugs here and ill throw live mullet like 8-10" long and they still get inhaled. If you cant find any seawalls, find whatever looks fishy and they are usually there. Deep moving water + structure. Best of luck to you!


Nice, thanks! My personal best snook was 40" so hopefully I can beat that down there. I hear there are monsters around that area.


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

There's still plenty of mullet around as of today, however the storm has produced some very off colored water(fish darker colors). With that being said the fort pierce inlet is a good place to start especially if you can get out on the oceanside and fish the beginning of a larger tidal swing.

All along S. Indian Dr road heading south are docks/remains that produce some excellent structure snook love to hang out in. Also on those flats between the docks and out where the ICW drop off is will be some very good sized trout and of course you'll see the schools of jacks if they're there. I like to target the trout on an absolute low tide and work the pot holes. Or just throw a plug a mile away and cover as much ground as possible. The gators are super spooky and will probably not stick around once they hear a hull slap/engine cut.

Further south is the house of refuge which is another favorite spot of mine. That flat again has lots of docks and flats that contain some oysters...so you know there could be a tail waving here and there as well as the other usual suspects.

And if you really want to get sporty, head further south down to sailfish point and fish those jetties. I've seen numerous 40"+ snook pulled out of there. IMO the Stuart area is one of the best inshore fisheries throughout America all year round.

Tight Lines.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

kbanashek said:


> There's still plenty of mullet around as of today, however the storm has produced some very off colored water(fish darker colors). With that being said the fort pierce inlet is a good place to start especially if you can get out on the oceanside and fish the beginning of a larger tidal swing.
> 
> All along S. Indian Dr road heading south are docks/remains that produce some excellent structure snook love to hang out in. Also on those flats between the docks and out where the ICW drop off is will be some very good sized trout and of course you'll see the schools of jacks if they're there. I like to target the trout on an absolute low tide and work the pot holes. Or just throw a plug a mile away and cover as much ground as possible. The gators are super spooky and will probably not stick around once they hear a hull slap/engine cut.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Stalking those trout sounds right up my alley.


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

Post some pics if you find em!


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I fish there a few times a year. I always put in at Sand Sprit Park. You come out of Manatee Pocket right at the crossroad of the St. Lucie River and the ICW. You don't have to go very far to find what you want. Right there in that area, you have the bridges in the St. Lucie river which hold fish at night under the lights. You can fish the sea walls like @Pierson said. Or head the other way and you have mangroves, flats, cuts through the sand bars, lots of moving water and the jetties. Stuart is one of my favorite places.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks for all the information y'all. We ended up launching at Jensen causeway. My plan was to find some grassflats, but the water was the color of used motor oil and I saw no grass. We ended up working a mangrove shoreline with topwaters and soft plastics and got into a ton of short snook. Spent the slack tide having lunch at a nice dockside restaurant and caught a few more to end the day. The water conditions really saddened me though; I spoke with the guys at a couple of tackle shops and supposedly that water is supposed to be crystal clear with lush flats...


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

good to hear you found some action. Regarding the water color, you can think big sugar for that. This area used to have pristine flats 5-6 years ago.


----------

